# Work in progress- Gnarly Hackberry



## David Hill (Mar 5, 2017)

I had cut a big Hackberry blank, and noticed that it was developing piles of sawdust underneath it. Figured it was time for some fun to start making it into a bowl. It's cutting easy, but it does have some "residents" that are going to have to go. The one picture shows two of'em-- ( about as big around as my pinkie finger)--more to come.
No, there won't be any turquoise fills on this one, there's just too much. If it survives it's going to be one of those _conversation_ pieces. I'll use it for display & put a stoopid price on it-- need to replce my others--_they SOLD!!
_

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## tocws2002 (Mar 5, 2017)

I'll be watching this thread.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 5, 2017)

Very cool! How do you plan on dealing with the punk? I have an African sumac roughout drying now that has a very large punky area, I'm tossing around my options on how to save it.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## David Hill (Mar 5, 2017)

@barry richardson -- shoot!-- if it holds together I'm just going use lacquer and call it a day. ( making those SCARY noises on the lathe) and I don't think it'll take being inverted so I can fancify the bottom. I see lots of handsanding in my near future.


----------



## Ken Martin (Mar 5, 2017)

If it comes apart, you can always collect the grubs and go fishing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Clay3063 (Mar 5, 2017)

As I looked at this piece the first thought that came to mind, "I wonder if those grubs got dizzy going that fast in the lathe? Do grubs even get dizzy and if they do, do they know they are dizzy?" 

I put a cat in the washing machine one time and turned on the spins cycle just to see if cats get dizzy too. 

Did you know that a cat can throw up an amount of vomit equal in volume to twice it's body weight... when it is dizzy? 

I didn't want to steal your thread David. But these are the kind of things I think about sometimes. 

BTW, I hope it holds together for you. I think it will be beautiful if it does!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Lou Currier (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## vegas urban lumber (Mar 5, 2017)

i had a chair made in that indian rosewood, in use in my dining room for more than a year and a half. one morning i saw a pile of sawdust on the seat and a similar grub's head poking out. fished him out of a 6" long hole directly down the center of a 3/4" thick seat board. it was a little unsettling to my wife. you might consider heat treating the bowl once it's turned, lest you might have unseen inhabitants.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Hill (Mar 5, 2017)

It's going to be a bowl! 
Surprisingly, it didn't try to come apart until it came outa the chuck--- a little epoxy and it's all better.
Now comes sanding for as long as I can tolerate (good thing the gouge was scary sharp!)

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Mar 5, 2017)

And here I thought that grubs only ate my grass roots...who would've thunk?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## chippin-in (Mar 7, 2017)

Thats wild. I too am curious how it will end up.
I was cutting up a chunk of wood the other day and I saw one of those huge grubs in there then retreat back into his hole. I just threw the chunk of wood away. It was REALLY soft.

Robert


----------

